# TPU WCG Stats



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

*Where to find stats...*

Official WCG site ---> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamMemberDetail.do?sort=points&teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1

Free-DC stats ---> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

Stats-N-Stones ---> http://statsnstones.tswb.org/TeamUser.aspx?projid=38&teamid=22175

Boinc Synergy ---> http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?team=22175&project=wcg

Boinc Stats ---> http://boincstats.com/

All Project Stats ---> http://www.allprojectstats.com/


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2009)

If anyone has anything they would like to add, please PM me.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 27, 2012)

Stats and Stones is no longer a valid web site from the looks of it.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, they shut down a few months ago.  I figure Free-DC will be next.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2012)

Aw, why?  Free-DC is one of the better ones.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 27, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Aw, why?  Free-DC is one of the better ones.


AFAIK it's a one man operation and I get the feeling he's about ready to buy the ranch.  JMHO.  I have no inside information.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2012)

I know the feeling so I wouldn't blame him.  Projects people start out as something entertaining can take on a life of their own that outspans the author's interest.  I'm faced with those prospects on a few projects of my own right now.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 27, 2012)

That's why it's better for me if I just stay in my bunker.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well I have been trying to contact Bok regarding the Free-DC site. He has not gotten back to me as of a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2012)

Free-DC is back up!!!!


----------



## sampei (Jun 4, 2013)

the third link doesn't work ....


__________________
Free hosting


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 5, 2013)

sampei said:


> the third link doesn't work ...



Quite so--thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

WCG ranks me 146th on the Team.
Free-DC 138th
Boinc Synergy 138th
BOINC Stats 147th
AllProjects 141st

On average, of these 5 site rankings, I am 142nd on the team.

I prefer Free-DC, not only because he ranks me higher. 

I also have sent BOK money, to help him run his site. It wasn't much but, a little bit from all of us can really make a difference!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 26, 2015)

bump, for a newbie to find. Any newbie, no difference. Good info.


----------

